# Exercise Ideas for Mobility Impaired



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I need some ideas. I can walk for about 10 minutes and then the damaged left leg starts really complaining. So I'd like ideas for some exercises I can do other than walking or treadmill.

Thanks. 

Nancy


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Good question and I hope someone offers some answers. I have mobility limits too with 2 bad knees and a bad back. Most exercise is too painful to sustain or is injurious. I don't think people without these problems can appreciate the limits.

My doctor recommended water aerobics and swimming but I don't have facilities available for that.

Some stretching is possible (cannot involve setting on floor or overextending the knees).

Hand weights can be used.

Some one have a suggestion?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I hope this link works for you. This is an exercise program that is for people who can't do a lot of walking. I cannot attest to how well it works, cause I didn't stay with it. I do know that the bar she has on here can really be helpful for tightening up muscles.

http://www.asontv.com/products/1063764365.html


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Check out Rochelle Rice's web site: www.rochellerice.com

I was her "guinea pig" for a seminar in Dallas. Her specialty is large women who can't do "regular" exercise. She's the nicest person - makes you feel like a million bucks. There are a lot of tips and exercises on her web site.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

I just went to Amazon.com and checked to see if I hadn't dreamed seeing a book called Yoga in Bed some time ago. Well sure enough there are a couple of such books. I remember thinking that would be a very gentle way to exercise or rehab. I didn't look at it in depth but it sure looks like a possibility for your purposes! 

Whatever you do, dont be intimidated by yoga. There are so many styles and intensities from very vigorous to very gentle. Almost all poses can be modified to suit the abilities of the practitioner. Yoga can be very healing especially for backs. Listening to your body is the key!  

Audrey


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

even 10 min of walking will help in overall fitness. anything that gets you moving will help. break your exercise into several 5 minute blocks throughout the day. if you have access to a pool, water aerobics is great. yoga, pilates, anything that gets you using muscles is an improvement over doing nothing.


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

A stationary bike or rower is a good idea for cardio exercise that isn't weight-bearing. A bike in particular is very easy to get used/cheap. Lifting weights is also great for making muscles stronger and thereby relieving a lot of pressure on your joints. I agree that very short stints of walking are better than nothing, unless you really feel you're exacerbating an existing injury by doing so. Exercises such as crunches which strengthen your abdominal muscles can go a long way toward relieving back pain.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

be careful with crunches with a back injury. start few and small. crunches can make a back problem worse if not done correctly.

they do help the abs develop, but i'd recommend an exercise ball to do them on-less stress on the back-for me, anyway.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Get the book, Awareness Through Movement, by Moshe Feldenkrais. Do as many of the exercises as you can. Very easy, and is wonderful for loosening up the muscles and joints.

I used Judith V (can't remember her name) book on using free weights. I could only do the upper body exercises, and kept to one and two pound weights, but it really helped. Any exercise will help to strenthen all of your bones.


----------

